# South Carolina ride



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

I'm looking for someone in the Rock Hill SC area to ride with and/or places to ride. I know we have Carolina Adventure World right down the interstate from us but it's my understanding that they don't allow 2-up riding and may require helmets also. I want to ride with my daughters and wife so I need somewhere that is private property so I don't have to worry about all the regulations. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

CAW does not say much about 2 up riding. Seen people doing it all the time.
Well the helmet thing, you make your own decisions; but please put helmets on your kids.


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

Yeah we have helmets. It was more of the 2 up riding that concerned me.


----------

